# Disabled (person)



## nasrin

what is the proper word for disabled, is it discapasitado?


----------



## Sparrow22

nasrin said:
			
		

> what is the proper word for disabled, is it discapasitado?


 
I think it is. And the spelling is "*discapacitado"  *


----------



## helenduffy

That's what I was taught to say, but it's dEscapaCitado.
He oido menosvalido, pero !hijole! Me suena mal.


----------



## nasrin

do you think I should use discapacitado or minusvalido?

This is what I'm trying to translate:

Anti-discrimination policy for disabled individuals


----------



## Sparrow22

it depends on the context.... but I would use DISCAPACITADO


----------



## budamdrd

hola Nasrin! 

We use both of them, and "disminuido físico" too. But disable people in spain don't like any of them!. I would use "discapacitado", as Sparrow22 said.

Saludos!


----------



## nasrin

so is it discapacitados or descapacitados?


----------



## Sparrow22

nasrin said:
			
		

> so is it discapacitados or descapacitados?


 
It is DISCAPACITADOS , with I Nasrin


----------



## helenduffy

Oops! I stand corrected.  It's dIscapacitado/a!  Sorry.


----------



## nasrin

OK, thank you all for your help


----------



## Sparrow22

you´re welcome !!!


----------



## mixtli

Bueno, aunque tiempo después, quiero compartir que MINUSVÁLIDO es un término terrible que creo que está prohibido en México. Habla de "valer menos" ¡Que cosa! ¡Terrible!  DISCAPACITADO aunque menos malo, también es alusivo a carecer de capacidad. Aunque más largo me parece que PERSONA CON CAPACIDADES DISTINTAS o ESPECIALES es más apropiado.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Desgraciadamente, se trata de personas que tienen sus capacidades disminuidas o limitadas. Llamarlos "con capacidades distintas/especiales" es un eufemismo que no oculta ni mejora su triste realidad. Aunque concuerdo en que el término "minusválido" es una elección terriblemente infortunada.


----------



## eno2

Que piensas del uso del termino *' diversidad funcional' *para traducir 'disabled?
A mi me parece un poco ridículo. 
Prefiero minusválido  o discapacitado. 
También conozco la palabra 'tullido' 



> occupied instead by the full-time task of being a disabled, single mother. ‘Onslaught of outrage’: resistance and activism reawaken in Trump era
> ocupada más bien en la tarea a tiempo completo que supone ser una madre con diversidad funcional y soltera. Ola de indignación: la resistencia vuelve a despertar en la era Trump


----------



## Aviador

eno2 said:


> Que piensas del uso del termino *' diversidad funcional' *para traducir 'disabled?
> A mi me parece un poco ridículo...'


Me parece muy ridículo además de impreciso, tanto como "con capacidades diferentes".


----------



## eno2

Con capacidades diferentes  me parece más ridículo.


----------



## helenduffy

I read and reread the phrase "diversidad functional" and I couldn't understand it at all.  I thought maybe it was about functioning diversity in the workplace!  Always a bad sign when a translation is not easy to understand.


----------



## Ciprianus

¿Ahora es "diversidad funcional"?
Esto ya es ensañamiento.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

_*Persona con discapacidad*_ creo es la expresión asumida y aceptada, con "persona" por delante, y añadiendo, si hace falta, la coletilla pertinente. Por ejemplo, _persona con discapacidad auditiva_.


----------



## helenduffy

helenduffy said:


> I read and reread the phrase "diversidad functional" and I couldn't understand it at all.  I thought maybe it was about how to thrive with racial diversity in the workplace!  Always a bad sign when a translation is not easy to understand.


----------



## Amapolas

Estas palabras van cambiando cada dos décadas aproximadamente. Cuando yo era chica se decía *inválido*; como sonaba despectivo, después cambió a *minusválido*; esta tampoco sonaba linda y se cambió a *discapacitado*; y creo haber oído también *con capacidades diferentes*. Todavía no se ha encontrado una palabra que defina a estas personas sin ser ofensiva. *Dis*-capacitado o con capacidades diferentes tampoco es muy buena definición, porque no se trata de que tengan capacidades _diferentes _a las de los demás; no son mutantes, tienen las mismas capacidades pero, lamentablemente, les falta alguna. Pero es muy difícil de definir sin que sea ofensivo.  *Diversidad funcional* no me convence mucho, pero creo que está encaminada. PARAs: , sorry. 
*Tullido* no, por favor, que esa es muy antigua y definitivamente malsonante.


----------



## eno2

Interesante.
Si,suponía que
tullido (aprendido de Marías: 'el cuarto de los tullidos.'..') suena a despectivo.
Propuso 'PARA' en media broma .
@ User: gracias.


----------



## Mr.Dent

I interpreted for Spanish speakers who are getting their US taxes done. This included Cubans, Mexicans and people from all over Central America. Since there is a tax credit if there are disabled or handicapped people in the family, I asked about this with every family. I used the word _discapacitado _or occasionally _incapacitado_, and nobody ever took offense.
Additionally the US government keeps an official Spanish-English glossary of tax terminology; _discapacitado _or _incapacitado_ are the words given for handicapped or disabled.  https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p850.pdf


----------



## eno2

That would be it then...


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

*Personas con discapacidad*
[Y perdón por repetirme; #19]
*


User With No Name said:



			Same in English: "people with disabilities."
		
Click to expand...

*En referencia a la expresión diversidad funcional, revisar por ejemplo este interesante articulo;

_Este documento lo han inaugurado con *la recomendación de utilizar el término ‘personas con discapacidad’ evitando el de ‘personas con diversidad funcional’.* Una de las razones principales por las que hacen esta recomendación es porque “la inmensa mayoría de las personas con discapacidad y de su movimiento social rechaza la utilización de la expresión ‘diversidad funcional’ por no sentirse identificadas con un léxico sin legitimidad ni respaldo social amplio”.
¿Personas con discapacidad o con diversidad funcional?_


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

*Diversidad funcional *me parece un concepto no sólo interesante sino perfectamente válido y utilizable, pero no como sustitución de _persona con discapacidad._ De la misma forma que no nos referimos a un sujeto como "con" o "afecto de" diversidad cultural, no me parece aceptable la idea de sujetos con diversidad funcional en este contexto, entre otras por resultar expresión casi ridículamente eufemística. La _diversidad funcional_, no obstante, en tanto que forma de expresar y entender las mayores o menores limitaciones funcionales de _cualquier_ sujeto en un momento dado y a lo largo de su vida y de _todo_ sujeto en una sociedad dada resulta interesante y, en muchos sentidos, revelador.


----------



## eno2

Absolutamente.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Me parece que 'discapacitado' (o 'con discapacidad' o 'en condición de discapacidad') es una palabra perfectamente respetuosa. Si a alguien le parece ofensiva creo que es porque esta es la era de la hípersensibilidad en que 'todo' nos ofende. 

_Nota de moderadora
Se elimina comentario que sale del tema original. Gracias.
Bevj_


----------



## iribela

Eye in the Sky said:


> Me parece que 'discapacitado' (o 'con discapacidad' o 'en condición de discapacidad') es una palabra perfectamente respetuosa. Si a alguien le parece ofensiva creo que es porque esta es la era de la hípersensibilidad en que 'todo' nos ofende.


La razón para usar "persona con una discapacidad" en lugar de "discapacitado" es que el hecho de tener una discapacidad o un impedimento, que bien pueden ser leves, no debería definir a la persona.

_Nota de moderadora
Se elimina respuesta a comentario borrado.
Bevj_


----------



## Pablo75

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> _*Persona con discapacidad*_ creo es la expresión asumida y aceptada, con "persona" por delante, y añadiendo, si hace falta, la coletilla pertinente. Por ejemplo, _persona con discapacidad auditiva_.


Apoyo la opción de Chema. No soy afecto a eufemismos, circunloquios, o neologismos innecesarios, como tampoco a discriminaciones. Creo que agregar "persona" por delante es un acto de deferencia recomendable que destruye el acto discriminativo o superficial de definir a una persona por alguna característica o impedimento particular, a la vez que no se oculta lo que es necesario indicar, que la persona sufre una discapacidad. Las personas nunca SON discapacitados (que suena a categoría), siempre son personas que DEBEN SOBRELLEVAR discapacidades, como nos puede tocar a cualquiera mañana mismo sin que cambie lo que SOMOS. Por tanto, *persona con discapacidad X* me parece adecuado.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Según resolución del Consejo Federal de Educación de mi país en 2016:
 Las *personas con discapacidad* tienen derecho a estudiar en escuelas comunes y a recibir los apoyos que sean necesarios para aprender y participar. Tienen derecho a recibir la certificación de sus estudios en el nivel primario y en el nivel secundario.

"Personas con capacidades diferentes" no me suena mal desde que supe de las personas ciegas que saben usar ecolocalización, pero creo que no se usa.


----------

